# Contests



## Skroy (Dec 4, 2009)

Have you ever participated in any kind of contest? If you did, what kind of contest was it?

I'm currently entering three contests, all of which are on DeviantArt. One contest requires that you draw your dreams and aspirations for the future; another requires you to depict a creative and personal interpretation of the last days of Earth during an 'apocalypse' (what does the end of the world mean to you basically); and finally, the last contest I'm joining wins you a hat— but not just any hat. Check out this person's page. 

Out of those three, I've only submitted an entry to the hat contest. (This is my entry. For those of you who have a DA account— and that includes TCoD members and guests—, I would greatly appreciate it if you help me out for this contest, such as spreading the word about my entry. :D See my piece for more info. I'll repay you somehow!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Dec 4, 2009)

Depends on what you mean by contest. I'm not sure if ArtMonth counts, actually. 

I have been in the science fair though. Going this year, maybe. If I'm lucky in the school one, anyhows... 30 extra points. Worth the trip.


----------



## Skroy (Dec 4, 2009)

Hmm, maybe I should've been more clear on that. *Ahem*:

Have you ever joined any contests where you could win prizes like a trip to, say, England? Or something small like a box of chocolates?

Basically an event where you win something.


----------



## spaekle (Dec 4, 2009)

I won third place in an art contest earlier this year.

I was also a silver medalist for the National Latin Exam two years in a row, if that counts for anything. Doubt it does; I really had expected something harder. :|


----------



## Dr Frank (Dec 4, 2009)

I was the second runner-up in a spelling competition. In 2005. I got a camera and a watch for winning the city finals, and another watch for the nationals. Hooray me! >:D


----------



## Flora (Dec 4, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I was also a silver medalist for the National Latin Exam two years in a row, if that counts for anything. Doubt it does; I really had expected something harder. :|


Ooh, I won one of those last year tooo~

I won a couple of spelling bees in grade school, and won my school's Geography Bee two out of the three years I was in it.

In eighth grade I actually went to the state finals of that ^^


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh. I won a shiny meadal thing and a silly looking plaque. It wasn't really that good but there were brely any sixth graders there so :v


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 5, 2009)

My choir entered a contest on the radio,It was us verses our rival middle school in our district, The results haven't been revealed yet,but of we win,we get a new piano.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, not much.

But I did win two poetry contests, one of which got me a whole bunch of stickers and exclusive watch; the other got me my poem published in a book. Can't remember the title of the contests, though...

I will also be entering a flute contest in January -- I'm doing a duet with my sister.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 6, 2009)

I've gotten best in school in the UK Maths Challenge two years running and uh... that's basically all I'm good at.

I got listed in last year's yearbook as the winner of School's Got Talent, but it that was hardly a competition and it wasn't that much of an achievement.


----------



## nothing to see here (Dec 6, 2009)

Not really a big fan of contests.  I might have entered something way back when I was a little kid, but I don't remember anything specific.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 6, 2009)

I've gotten to the state spelling be about... twice now. Damn the ridiculous words they give you at that level.


----------



## Flora (Dec 8, 2009)

Pinestar said:


> My choir entered a contest on the radio,It was us verses our rival middle school in our district, The results haven't been revealed yet,but of we win,we get a new piano.


o.o the Philly area's having something ridiculously similar!

I WANT THAT NEW PIANO DANGIT


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 9, 2009)

I won a comic contest about two years ago. Got a crate of manga per month for a year and a thing full of art supplies and the cover of my comic was on the front page of the newspaper that had organized the contest. They misspelt my name :v

The horrible thing being that I didn't like manga anymore at that point. Oh well.


----------

